# Permaboss question



## ShirtMaster111 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have bought an expensive machine from Permaboss / Robert Harbauer.
Now the machine is not running and we don´t get any service or spare parts from Permaboss. In addition we found out that he has no mechanic and he´s not the producer of the machines!
Can anybody help us?
Has anybody the same problem with this suspect and unreliable company?


----------



## vaughn29 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Permaboss*

I am having the same problem. The machine is not working. Not long after I purchased it the machine stopped working. I can't get the owner Robert Harbauer to work with me on getting it fixed. In fact he wants me to pay to have someone come out.





ShirtMaster111 said:


> We have bought an expensive machine from Permaboss / Robert Harbauer.
> Now the machine is not running and we don´t get any service or spare parts from Permaboss. In addition we found out that he has no mechanic and he´s not the producer of the machines!
> Can anybody help us?
> Has anybody the same problem with this suspect and unreliable company?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> [I am having the same problem. The machine is not working. Not long after I purchased it the machine stopped working. I can't get the owner Robert Harbauer to work with me on getting it fixed. In fact he wants me to pay to have someone come out.


Maybe you can post your specific problems here and hopefully someone else who may have had a similar issue will be able to help you with an answer. That's what the forums are all about


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

which type machine is it because I know the rhinestone machines are not from permaboss


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

the factory is nagel und Hermann in Austria
I know this because I run a libero andless and was in the factory


----------

